

Hacker News is down, so we made five issues free - ValentineC
http://blog.hackermonthly.com/hn-down.html

======
bonchibuji
I apologize for being naive, but I don't understand this. Are they putting
together the best of the month and publishing them? In that case, why do they
charge for digital copy? Also, are they paying any license fee for the
content? I mean, I don't get the model.

What difference does it make with Hacker Newsletter?

<http://www.hackernewsletter.com/>

~~~
RBerenguel
I have been a contributor in two issues. Before an article you have written
gets published there you are asked for your permission (and given a few months
free of charge of subscription.) Also, the layout design, images and all this
is work someone has done, and is an awesome work. After my free months
expired, I subscribed. There are always things I miss in Hacker News, reading
Hacker Monthly makes sure I read the best (or what the collective
intelligence+editors in HM deem the best) in the best reading outline

~~~
bearwithclaws
Thanks for the awesome explanation, Ruben!

~~~
RBerenguel
Very welcome, I just love HM :)

------
haakon
How cruel, then, that the "Free digital download" links point to a server
that's "502 Bad Gateway".

~~~
gregd
Same error I'm getting. Nice one HN...

------
bearwithclaws
Didn't expect this to hit HN so soon :)

I've just fixed all of the download links. Kindly try again.

And I'll forever remember the ironies....

------
apinnes
Mirrors for 4 of the issues:

Issue 12 -
[https://mega.co.nz/#!1JBAhTrD!TFJGnCL0WZoYFiyQ1l-EkSSdpoEHFK...](https://mega.co.nz/#!1JBAhTrD!TFJGnCL0WZoYFiyQ1l-EkSSdpoEHFKxoGL0ubM2PF5k)

Issue 17 -
[https://mega.co.nz/#!5VhF2T4Z!RHrGVhq5niaR_yT-a0ELDB1CAuhQKl...](https://mega.co.nz/#!5VhF2T4Z!RHrGVhq5niaR_yT-a0ELDB1CAuhQKl4l0D11RzCKxl0)

Issue 21 -
[https://mega.co.nz/#!RdomTShI!J4aRultSbwh7ylwxUUoNzQDCwJYZIg...](https://mega.co.nz/#!RdomTShI!J4aRultSbwh7ylwxUUoNzQDCwJYZIgjwAM9nbAx1d14)

Issue 26 - [https://mega.co.nz/#!RJxzwLBL!Dzgd71TrFl-
gTtQajNFSYF3aqpVOjZ...](https://mega.co.nz/#!RJxzwLBL!Dzgd71TrFl-
gTtQajNFSYF3aqpVOjZJbxgftSP73I6M)

------
erre
And now that Hacker News is back up, I'm getting a 502 when trying to download
the issues. Oh, the irony :)

------
DeepDuh
Here's the problem: I had no idea until now.

------
instakill
This title is a paradox.

~~~
jvc26
This happened last time there was a big HN-Monthly giveaway ...

~~~
bearwithclaws
...when I was naive enough to host all 19 free issues on my Linode server
(lowest plan).

------
rgovind
A suggestion: You should also include top 3-5 comments along with the HN. It
would be really insightful to readers

~~~
rahulroy
That's actually an awesome idea.

------
santa_boy
I hope I am not doing something wrong here.

I was wondering why this person did not host it on some scalable cloud
provider (like dropbox). Looks like the redirect service was broken .... I
went through the first link and then just engineered the rest using the issue
names. I guessed them from this link <http://blog.hackermonthly.com/hn-
down.html>

These links below seem to be available directly without any authentication.

[https://letscrate.com/d/hackermonthly/giveaway/hackermonthly...](https://letscrate.com/d/hackermonthly/giveaway/hackermonthly-
issue026.zip)

[https://letscrate.com/d/hackermonthly/giveaway/hackermonthly...](https://letscrate.com/d/hackermonthly/giveaway/hackermonthly-
issue023.zip)

[https://letscrate.com/d/hackermonthly/giveaway/hackermonthly...](https://letscrate.com/d/hackermonthly/giveaway/hackermonthly-
issue021.zip)

[https://letscrate.com/d/hackermonthly/giveaway/hackermonthly...](https://letscrate.com/d/hackermonthly/giveaway/hackermonthly-
issue017.zip)

[https://letscrate.com/d/hackermonthly/giveaway/hackermonthly...](https://letscrate.com/d/hackermonthly/giveaway/hackermonthly-
issue012.zip)

~~~
bearwithclaws
Their entire site went down just now (hopefully not because of us) hence the
502 error. And just came back up a few moments ago.

I moved the download links to my own S3.

~~~
santa_boy
Ah ok! Thank you! :-)

------
init0
Well, I have all the issues with me ;) <http://h3manth.com/i/218150a91b.png>

~~~
xijuan
Nice collection!

------
lucb1e
What do you mean HN _is_ down ;-)

------
rubenrails
Just went to check the subscriber area and I got a 500 error
<https://subscriber.hackermonthly.com/>

~~~
bearwithclaws
Should be working now :)

------
pit
Thank you so much. I'm particularly grateful that you bundled different file
types in the same zip, so I don't have to be like, "let's see -- should I
download the MOBI version? Or the PDF version? Or maybe ePub? Wait a minute, I
don't have even have a tablet -- why am I having this debate?"

One fewer decision to make.

------
f1codz
Thank you so much.

I'm gonna read ur subscription. Like them. And probably subscribe to them :)

------
unix-dude
I'd love to get the print edition, but the price is a bit steep. Still, a very
cool magazine, I'd love to see it at Coffee Shops/Barnes and Noble type
places!

------
alpb
HackerMonthly guys: Buy Now does not work:
<http://hackermonthly.com/store.html>

------
Havoc
Is Elon Musk wearing lipstick in that picture, or is it just a wicked colour
balancing issue?

------
swah
Anyone knows which software is used to publishing something like this? Looks
very nice.

~~~
bearwithclaws
Blogged about my design process here: [http://blog.hackermonthly.com/on-
designing-hacker-monthly.ht...](http://blog.hackermonthly.com/on-designing-
hacker-monthly.html)

~~~
swah
Thanks. Its odd how, even being on a PC, reading something with pages is much
better than reading by scrolling and scrolling.

------
roy_s
502...??? Raise hopes then crush them..HN, what is going on with you!!!

------
beobab
Ironically, I can't download them because the download link is down.

------
ekianjo
Seems like someone's server cannot handle the load :)

------
DoubleCluster
Will you be featuring this HN post in your magazine?

------
Yuioup
Issues? You mean there's a magazine?

------
abend
oh the ironing.

